
Honest Guide to Remote Work - stephsmithio
https://blog.stephsmith.io/the-guide-to-remote-work/
======
stephsmithio
Hey HN. After 3 years of working remotely, I decided to compile all of my
thoughts into 4656 words. I felt like the world needed a guide on remote work
that:

1) Was not trying to sell anything 2) Highlighted benefits but also honest
realities of location independence

We know it’s not all fairies and rainbows, so I created this guide to give a
more accurate view of the lifestyle and address some misconceptions. To be
clear, I am a big advocate of remote work, but I think it needs to be
represented realistically.

Are there any key points missing from the article?

I split it up into 5 sections so feel free to jump to the section most useful
to you. 1) Remote Work != End Goal 2) Can I Even Go Remote? 3) The Good and
Bad of Location Independence 4) My Personal Experience 5) Practical Tips

------
mariedm
Remote work is definitely not for everyone and you need some time to adapt and
find your own pace. The harder for me is regarding the physical health. I find
it hard to stick to what I use to do since I'm nomad.

~~~
stephsmithio
Yeah, it's not for everyone and even for those who it's suitable for, there's
a calibration period of at least a few weeks-months-years.

I also struggle to fit in personal goals like staying fit!

